# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة القيادة ودبلوماسية الإداره في إحداث وإدارة التغيير تعقد في اسطنبول كوالالمبور

## دورة تدريبية

* 
*

*
*
يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
*القيادة ودبلوماسية الإدارة في إحداث وإدارة التغيير*

*
باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*

*كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :**
**دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب* *دورات القيادة والادارة* *الدورات المالية والمحاسبية**دورات البنوك والمصارف**دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب**دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية**دورات الجودة**دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن**دورات الهندسة والصيانة**دورات تقنية المعلومات**دورات التأمين**دورات البترول**دورات القانون*

*تاريخ انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*

*تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام*

*اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*ماكن الانعقاد
 الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن
 الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس
 الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان
 الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية



*ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :*
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com*
*البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com*
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255




*وفيما يلي بقية الدورات الادارية * 
*·         دورة تنميه المهارات الاداريه والاشرافيه والقياديه**·         دورة ادارة الوقت و تنظيم العمل**·         دورة التخطيط الاسترتيجي الابتكاري ومؤشرات قياس الاداء الرئيسيه وبطاقات الاداء المتوازنه**·         دورة المهارات المتكامله في ادارة الازمات والمخاطر و الكوارث و النكبات**·         دورة المهارات المتكامله في ادارة و تخطيط وتقييم المشاريع**·         دورة هندسه النجاح وتطوير الذات**·         دورة المهارات المتكامله في ادارة التغيير واعادة بناء العمليات الهندره**·       دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة الادارية**·       دورة الامداد و الدعم اللوجستي**·       دورة حل المشكلات و اتخاذ القرارات**·       دورة تنمية المهارات الادارية لأخصائي المتابعة**·       دورة مهارات الادارة الوسطى**·       دورة أنماط الشخصيات الادارية و القيادية**·       دورة تبسيط إجراءات العمل لإنتاجية افضل**·       دورة بطاقات الاداء المتوازنه**·       دورة بناء القدرات المؤسسيه**·       دورة المدير المعاصر في القرن الحادي العشرين**·       دورة اعداد قادة المستقبل*
*·       دورة طرق و اساليب تحسين الانتاجية و زيادة الربحيه**·       دورة الموظفين الجدد**·       دورة فن القيادة الادارية**·       دورة القيادة الادارية الشاملة**·       دورة التطوير الاداري**·       دورة فن التفاوض الفعال**·       دورة بناء فرق العمل الجماعية**·       دورة مهارات التعامل مع المرؤوس المشكلة**·       دورة اساليب العمل و اشكال التفكير**·       دورة مهارات الاشراف الفعاله**·       دورة المهارات الاداريه للمدراء الجدد**·       دورة تنظيم العمل وزيادة الانتاجية**·       دورة معايرة العمليات او المقارنه بالقياس (Benchmarking)**·       دورة رفع كفاءاة رؤساء الاقسام و المشرفين**·       دورة الكفاءة في التعامل مع القضايا المشاكل ,الأزمات وبناء الثقة في العمل**·       دورة القيادة من خلال رؤية تطوير وتنفيذ استراتيحية التميز المؤسسى**·       دورة ديناميكية الاتصال الفعال وسيكولوجية لغة الجسد**·       دورة تحقيق الريادة القيادية الابداعية والوصول الى قمة التميز والانجاز**·       دورة التوجه الادارى المتقدم لتطوير نظم العمل وتبسيط الاجراءات**·       دورة تمكين , حفز والهام الاخرين و قيادة المواقف الصعبة والأزمات**·       دورة ادارة العمل الجماعى**·       دورة سيكلوجية الإتصال الفعال , التأثير , الاقناع واعداد وتنفيذ استراتيجية التفاوض**·       دورة افضل الممارسات والتميز فى القيادة وادارة الأداء والتوجيه لانجاز الاهداف**·       دورة قيادة مجموعات العمل , بناء روح المبادرة وتطوير الابداع فى الفرق**·       دورة التفكير الاستراتيجي والتخطيط**·       دورة صياغة الاستراتيجية ووضع الأهداف ورسم السياسات**·       دورة الرؤية الاستراتيجية : المبادرات ، تحسين الاداء واتخاذ القرارات**·       دورة مهارات إدارة المشاريع**·       دورة المهارات الإشرافية المتقدمة*
*·       قيادة مجموعات العمل , بناء روح المبادرة وتطوير الابداع فى الفرق**·       دورة التوجه الادارى المتقدم لتطوير نظم العمل وتبسيط الاجراءات**·       دورة القيادة من خلال رؤية تطوير وتنفيذ استراتيحية التميز المؤسسى**·       دورة التخطيط , المتابعة , الريادة وتطوير بيئة ابتكارية فى العمل**·       دورة إدارة الأزمات الإعلامية**·       دورة التخطيط ،التنظيم واتنسيق ،الاتصال، قوة الذاكرة ، جدولة الاعمال والتعامل مع الضغوط**·       دورة تحقيق اقصى قدر من الكفاءة ، الفعاليه ، الانتاجية وتقليل الوقت والجهد**·       دورة تقنيات الاتصالات التنظيمية لمجموعات العمل**·       دورة المهارات التنفيذية ، العقل التحليلي والتفكير النقدي والحس الابداعى**·       دورة الرؤية الابداعية تفويض والتمييز في اتخاذ القرار**·       دورة التميز الإداري وإنجاز المهام الصعبة بفعالية**·       دورة مهارات تقديم االاستشارات الإدارية*
*·       دورة آليات الإدارة الذكية والكفاءة القيادية**·       دورة إدارة الذات وفن التحفيز الفعال وقيادة الآخرين**·       دورة الإبداع الإداري والقيادي للإشراف الفعال**·       دورة قيادة الاستشراف الاستراتيجي وتشكيل المستقبل**·       دورة المهارات التحليلية والتفكير الابداعي- مستوى متقدم**·       دورة القيادة عالية الأداء : الإستراتيجيات الحديثة والأساليب الإبداعية**·       دورة الكفاءة الاشرافية في تعزيز العمل بمنظومة التميز**·       دورة القيادة والإدارة من منظور علمي وفكري**·       دورة المهارات التفاوضية المتقدمة ودبلوماسية الإقناع وإدارة المواقف**·       دورة الكفاءة والفعالية وتقليل الجهد وتعزيز الإنتاجية**·       دورة الاشراف الإبداعي وتعزيز العمل بالجودة والتميز**·       دورة الإدارة الاستراتيجية وتصميم سياسات التميز**·       دورة تنمية مهارة الذكاء العاطفي وسياسة النجاح في العمل**·       دورة الممارسات القيادية المتقدمة والكفاءة الإدارية**·       دورة استراتيجيات الإشراف والقيادة والمتابعة الفعالة**·       دورة توظيف الذكاء العاطفي في القيادة الفعالة**·       دورة تحقيق الأداء الفعال وفن إدارة الوقت وضغوط العمل**·       دورة بناء فرق العمل العالية الأداء وإدارة العمل الجماعي*
*·       دورة الإبداع في تحقيق أعلى مستويات الفاعلية والكفاءة والإنتاجية**·       دورة الاتصال الفعال والتميز في دبلوماسية التعامل والتاثير في الآخرين**·       دورة المنهجية العملية الحديثة لإعداد التقارير المتكاملة**·       دورة التميز السلوكي و الأخلاقي في العمل**·       دورة الرؤية الإبداعية في إدارة الأعمال بمنهجية فرق العمل**·       دورة القيادة ودبلوماسية الإدارة في إحداث وإدارة التغيير*











*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

